# How do you think the knicks fare this season?



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Training camp has concluded and we have a decent amount of news about the players and how they have been doing.

For right now i am actually pretty optimistic about the knicks chances this season to challenge for a playoff spot,

Zach randolph seems to be buying in to the system , the guards are all doing well, Lee, chandler have been standouts , jeffries was too until he got hurt, even jerome james is apparently making an impact.

i am guessing roberson, malik and grunfeld dont make the cut.and houston and ewing jr. do.

i tend to approximate the talent with the team of 2 years ago when they played hard , they have more talent now and a better coach , and am basically going to act like last year didn't happen .

i think 35 to 40 wins is where the are headed.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

25 wins and major roster changes before the start of next season. Both D'Antoni and Walsh will get to keep their jobs as the owners give them one last chance next year to make things work.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Grinch, they haven't done anything in the offseason to convince me that they will show a slight improve over the Isiah Thomas, and Larry Brown record. We added Duhon which isn't bad, but our draft pick is suspect just like his back. Same old, Knicks, same old results, unless of course we can sucker a team into taking our headaches off our hands.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I can see them being the worst team in the East next year. Like Kitty said I didn't see anything from then this offseason to make me think otherwise. I can see Crawford having a good season but this team won't do anything with that Zach/Curry combo.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

24-28 wins, D-league type roster by April outside of Randolph, Duhon, Crawford, and a couple of dead-weight veterans. This after numerous transactions.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

My optimism with the team fluctuates. I feel that they have a group of players capable of getting the team to the playoffs but sometimes wonder whether they'll be healthy enough to contribute year long and whether they'll have the time to do so. I also am not sure whether it's in our best interest to be winning now. We're over the cap and likely won't be landing the next great unless its through the draft; at this point we should be focusing on trimming fat off the roster and increasing individual value for players. I feel that this is actually one of the main objectives we're focusing on and why there have been no major trades during the offseason.

P.S., I think Roberson and Grunfeld are gonners but I think the Malik is safe for now. D'Antoni's game is predicated on speed and ball movement, neither of which Jerome James helps with. I feel his name will likely be the one to be removed from the roster


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Grinch, they haven't done anything in the offseason to convince me that they will show a slight improve over the Isiah Thomas, and Larry Brown record. We added Duhon which isn't bad, but our draft pick is suspect just like his back. Same old, Knicks, same old results, unless of course we can sucker a team into taking our headaches off our hands.



I guess i'm higher on the the duhon aquisition than most , galineri ...i really dont expect much out of him this season, he is 19 and hurt ,if he gives the team 1000 minutes i'll be surprised...basically i think the team quit in november after the marbury disaster and thomas quit on them soon thereafter .

i expect a better coach and a team that is actually trying to be more indicative of their talent level...like in 2006-07 before the injuries set in at the end of febuary....except slightly better on defense because of duhon ...and better on offense because of d'antoni.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Barring more injuries, I expect playoffs*

People talk about our flaws and our lack defense but they forget about one thing in our favor......NOBODY is going to want to defend us all game. I watched the clip of the Knick practice. They set the shot clock at 8 seconds for every possession. It was ugly as hell (and probably will be for the first couple of months, anyway) BUT they went like hell...constantly pedal to the metal. It ain't going to be fun playing against it. They will win some games.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I do see an improvement this year. Mostly because most of the pressure is off. People are not expecting much from the knicks and they know this too.

who knows maybe this will be the year we make a push and sneak in because of how under the radar we kind of are


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The NBA competition the Knicks will be facing has improved their player rotation over the offseason by draft, FA, and trade. 
The Knicks no-defense policy will make them the number-one whipping-stick this season. The Knicks 8 second training-camp scrimmage Walt Frazier indicated had no consistent defensive stoppers to make players have to change the play. So he predicted a 35 win season. 

The Knick-players main problem is communication & confidence in each other, which will be the task of coach Dantoni to fix early in the season by holding the players "TOGETHER" during their long losing streak. 
But we all know the New York Media will stir-shuuut-up on the so-call franchise players who is not "Man enough" to "MAN-UP" and say, "the last couple of losses is my fault.". They are so-call franchise players because they play the "BLAME-GAME" with the media...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

25-30 wins.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Im gonna say 42 wins if they can stay healthy all season long .The knicks were never short on talent just whether or not they were all on the same page.I think by opening night they will be .I recall the opening week of last year how well the knicks pushed and moved the ball against the cavs and Nuggets it wasnt until Marbury flipped out that the wheels came off.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ That's the key Truth, Steph has to have his "head" in the game and stop the antics. Just shut the **** up and play ball.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

after 1 preseason game , they look better ...but for most of the game couldn't the ocean from 3 .

Lee cant start alongside zach...neither of them can defend a decent center...even though both played very well together , making good passes for baskets and fouls.

duhon couldn't hit a shot to save his life , but he made his impact in other ways , helping on defense and reboounding , making sure people got their shots.

crawford was pretty much invisable.

chandler was good, as was nate...malik got bargnani to travel like 3 times when he tried to back him ...

marbury played well, he was agressive and pretty quick...the weight loss was good for him.

richardson was thinner , played ok.

all in all a decent debut.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> after 1 preseason game , they look better ...but for most of the game couldn't the ocean from 3 .
> 
> Lee cant start alongside zach...neither of them can defend a decent center...even though both played very well together , making good passes for baskets and fouls.
> 
> ...


I didn't catch the game but judging from the boxscore, it looked like we played a very VERY sloppy game. 20 turnovers is unacceptable. I know its a preseason game but that's one of the things I'll be looking closely to monitor our progress. As much as there will be more possessions in the game for us, we need to take care of the ball and limit the opposing teams possessions as much as possible. I'd expect an improvement in the coming games, however, with our guards having a better feel of the new team concept.


I'm a little curious, how did JO and Bosh look together on the floor? On paper, they should be deadly.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> I didn't catch the game but judging from the boxscore, it looked like we played a very VERY sloppy game. 20 turnovers is unacceptable. I know its a preseason game but that's one of the things I'll be looking closely to monitor our progress. As much as there will be more possessions in the game for us, we need to take care of the ball and limit the opposing teams possessions as much as possible. I'd expect an improvement in the coming games, however, with our guards having a better feel of the new team concept.
> 
> 
> I'm a little curious, how did JO and Bosh look together on the floor? On paper, they should be deadly.


the game was alittle sloppy on both sides , the raptors had 19 turnovers themselves..the knicks lost the game at the 3 point line , they shot 8-34 while the raps shot 10-20.

o'neal and bosh looked excellent together, early in the game they pretty much scored at will, mostly bosh doing the damage , but they compliment each other , they both have inside outside games so they can take turns scoring in the post and on the outside.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Knicks will be decent*

It was a bit sloppy but when you consider that Duhon had 7 turnovers, the rest of the team was decent. They should have won it. Randolph played well until the second half. He forgot he did well inside and fell in love with the perimeter. Lee is good....period. 2-2 from 18-20 with no hesitation. Chandler will be good, as has been discussed here. Grinch is right....being dry from 3 killed us. I bet we scored within 5 seconds at least 6-8 times. Intensity was good....defensive effort was there but there is no inside force. This is a different team.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

I checked out the game the knicks turnovers were pretty good in the first half .It was the second half when fatigue set in that the turnovers really accumulated.They looked much further along in terms of pace then I thought they would be.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I know I might be jumping the gun here a little bit but have you guys identified any particular combination of players you would like to see on the floor? Have you felt you recognized any potential rotation players (and how would they be utilized), potential trade fodder, cuts, etc?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

P.S., How come Mardy Collins didn't play? He looked pretty good to me in the summer league. He reminds me a bit of Charlie Ward (on steroids and minus the jump shot) with a bit of flare. A guy like that is the kind of guy that you need around because he does the little things that often end up making a big difference down the road.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Lee has got to play*

He was as much responsible for Zach's 1st half as Zach was. He made some really great passes to find him. Chandler has got to play....he will be very good and he needs the minutes to get there. Nate looks very comfortable in this system. I am unimpressed with everyone else's production but the effort seemed to be there. IMO, we need a defensive center with good hands and who can move. We also need a consistent shooter from the 2. PG is really anyones guess at this point. I think those who said D'Antoni would raise Zach's value were right. I think we end up getting good value for him. Lot's of wild cards at this point....Curry, Danilo, JC,,etc.....we'll see.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

game 2 of the preseason done and ...well the knicks win 110-104.

they shot better from 3 (9-24) duhon going 5-9 zach 2-3

lee had 19 and 15 going 8-10 from the field.

mardy got some pt and played very well...for the most part after falling behind by 16 they played very well.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah...I'm definitely back on the hype wagon. Randolph is working particularly well as a 5 on offense and is starting to win me over Curry. I'd even be interested in moving Curry to start Randolph there full time. Mikki Moore is very much along the lines of the kind of player we'd need. I'd exchange Curry for either he or Brad Miller and a 2nd rounder if it's a doable deal and bring one of those two off the bench.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

27-55


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*After the two preseason games*

The Zach & Lee frontcourt tandem has played good together, but there is something wrong with the Zach & Lee lineup on this team. 
*They dont have a reliable backcourt that wants to play with them.* 
Q,Rich, Crawful, and Duhorn are awful together 

The Marbury, Nate, and Duhorn trio backcourt seem to mix real well with teamates Lee, Malik, Chandler, Collins, and probably Curry, Jefferies, and Gallo when they are healthy to play. 
This may lead to problems concerning the selection of the regular season Starting-5 and 6th man. 

I am going to be watching the *"Team-chemistry"* in these preseason games, and all the lineups that has *Zach, or Q.Rich, or Crawful* in it to see how well their Knick teammates mix with any of these 3 players performance. 

*I hate to say it,* but in the last two games Marbury gets a B+ for team chemistry on the Knicks. Although coach Dantoni did not add any of the highlighted 3 players in a lineup with Marbury yet. 

*P.S.* Do not remind me that I been pleading for these 3 players (Zach, Q.Rich, and Craw) to be traded before last season trading deadline. And I was pissed-off to see all three players in Training-Camp.


----------

